# Hello Everyone



## liverpool (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello fellow mantid forum members,

Even though i joined a while back i never got round to introducing myself. My name is Norman and i live in Dorset, England, been keeping mantis for nearly a year now and have around fourteen species though im starting to breed now. Some of the species i have are Idolomantis, Jade, Orchid and shield mantis. I enjoy reading the forums as there is so much to learn from others experence's. I enjoy a bit of fishing and i did falconry for eight years until due to lack of time i had to stop.

In the near future im very much hoping to get hold of some hierodula majuscula's and cilinia humeralis, anyone out there breeding these  

All the best,

Norman.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum from Florida (well for a bit Maine)  .

Falconry that is so cool i volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary and my favorite are the bird of prey.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Falconry sounds cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Welcome to the forum. Falconry sounds cool.


It sure does. I love birds of prey. Saw a hawk in the yard the other day.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 8, 2009)

I see chipmunks getting eaten all the time in my backyard. It's neat-o.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Norman, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome, welcome, old chap! from OHIO!


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome from CONNECTICUT!


----------



## ismart (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## liverpool (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello and thanks,

Thank you for the warm welcome,

Norman.


----------



## Lizard (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome from across the channel.

I'm from Belgium.


----------

